# just been given cipramil anyone tried it???



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

Just been given cipramil tabs for anxiety relating to d. Anyone tried these. Would like to know before I start popping um!xxx


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

I've been on cipramil for a year or so, and on and off for years before that. It's fine. I don't get any major side effects, except for the first 2 or so days I feel a bit funny! Take them at night so you sleep through it.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi, i have been reading a lot about anti depressants as i have continuous abdominal pain all day which leaves me anxious and scared to go out. i also get D, but my stools have been bulked up since being on fybogel. what dioes ciprimal do?


----------



## CW5 (Feb 3, 2000)

Cipramil...known as citalopram is another me too SSRI..like prozac like seroxat. a bit newer than others...but otherwise then same. May help depression but not anxiety. used in IBS for its action on serotonin. side effects would be similar to others, read info on leaflet before taking. Probably best taken at night for its slightly sedative effect, not all patients affected though.Anxiety/stress can cause or trigger IBS but natural ways to relax should be tried firstline. For anxiety it is best to take Beta-blockers like propranolol(inderal) if they not contra-indicated for you.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

have tried propranolol as its worked in the past for anxious events but since getting the ibs symptoms, when i was prescribed it, it didnt mind any difference at all. do the anti depressants help the gut?


----------



## CW5 (Feb 3, 2000)

How long have you been taking fybogel Vicky?Sometimes increasing fibre can cause pain initially. You will have to drink plenty.... I mean water







to stop obstruction(fybogel absorbs a lot of water...forms a gel).


----------



## CW5 (Feb 3, 2000)

Propranolol will probably calm your nerves but not have ANY effect on you Gut.Only useful antidepress is amitriptyline 25mg at night...if you can put up with the side effects.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

been taking fybogel twice a day for about a month. im drinking lots of water too. ive found today that the small amount of chocolate and rye i ate has caused me more pain than when i ate wheat free yesterday. do anti D's really help?


----------



## CW5 (Feb 3, 2000)

fybogel could have caused you pains if your pains increased at the same time you started the fybogel.chocolate does not bother me as long as its in moderation...something very fatty(oily foods), fried chips or fish can trigger attacks for me.I have been wheat free for about 18 months. I occasionally by mistake eat it and the effects are noticeable. Barley wheat and rye all have gluten...maybe you should avoid gluten foods rather than just wheat.Try rice cakes(snacks) rice noodles, rice pasta..from supermarkets...how do you eat wheat free?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i've just started a wheat free diet and a dairy free diet also. i mistakenly ate some gluten ryvita slices today and omg...im feeling it now. the fybogel has really worked to bulk up my stools but im going too much - ranges from 4 to 6 times a day. i take this twice a day. the pains have been there constantly for 2 months - all day every day. i didnt notice them getting worse with the fybogel. maybe i shoudl cut the fybogel down to once a day and see what happens?ive also been given colofac 200 mg THREE tiems a day which hasnt helped get rid or reduce the abdominal pain which is why i was looking at anti depressant info online.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I've tried Colofac too, didn't help at all. Do any of you find that the Cipramil makes you feel hyped up? Since I've been on it I've been talking loud and fast and being really giggly (not like ma at all and people are noticing)! Will that settle down after a while? I've only been on it for 3 weeks. Don't think it's helped my ibs yet but it has the depression from it. I feel a bit uninhibited too...I actually danced alone at a nightclub the other night and kissed a guy! My friends were like "what is she DOING"!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ddin't colofac help for you either? what did you notice when you were taking it? i'm on 200 mg colofac THREE times a day.


----------

